# Tekonsha model 2030 mark 12 vehicle electric trailer brake control box



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $8.50* (4 Bids)
End Date: Wednesday Oct-24-2012 10:28:03 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

